
Counterfeit Monkey: release 8 - stargrave
https://emshort.blog/2018/12/05/counterfeit-monkey-2/
======
amelius
But what is it?

EDIT: found the answer:

> Counterfeit Monkey is a full-length wordplay puzzle game.

[https://emshort.blog/2012/12/31/counterfeit-
monkey/](https://emshort.blog/2012/12/31/counterfeit-monkey/)

